# Gpu-z feature request



## davidm71 (May 17, 2015)

Hi,

I was wondering if Gpu-Z will ever display Uefi capability and GOP driver version information?

think its a usefull feature to have,

thanks


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2015)

Is the GOP driver version relevant in any way?

Adding a UEFI compatibility check would be useful indeed, I'll have to look into how to detect


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2015)

Added for next version


----------



## Naki (May 18, 2015)

NOT a good location to show this.
For my AMD R9 290 card, if you put the UEFI checkbox there, the BIOS string will be cut off, as it is quite long. Please put it someplace else. Thanks!

Or, maybe you can do it like this - just put (UEFI) next to the BIOS string.
So, if card has the old style-BIOS, show "BIOS string".
If card has UEFI, show "BIOS string (UEFI)". 
Although it seems this way it would be again cut off for me. Hmm...

EDIT: Another suggestion - change the BIOS caption to say:
BIOS version for BIOS.
OR
UEFI version for UEFI (leaving the word "BIOS" out)


----------



## davidm71 (May 18, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Is the GOP driver version relevant in any way?
> 
> Adding a UEFI compatibility check would be useful indeed, I'll have to look into how to detect



Knowing the Gop driver version is extremely important in trying to understand compatibility issues. I had a 770gtx that just wouldn't post with another card because gop versions (0x1001f and 0x10026) did not get along in pure CSM disabled mode. Updating the 0x1001f to 0x1002d using a special utility solved the problem. I think GPUZ should display uefi (check mark), gop version and date. All things you can find with a simple nvflash --version command. Thanks.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2015)

Naki said:


> EDIT: Another suggestion - change the BIOS caption to say:
> BIOS version for BIOS.
> OR
> UEFI version for UEFI (leaving the word "BIOS" out)



I think that would be confusing because most cards are Hybrid cards that work with both BIOS and UEFI.  So labeling them as UEFI might make people think the card won't work with a normal BIOS.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 18, 2015)

But still he has a valid point... the UEFI part should be hidden along settings in the menu as extended info.


----------



## davidm71 (May 19, 2015)

I think the information should be displayed under the Nvidia SLI line perhaps like this:

*VBios feature*: [x] Legacy [x] UEFI -  *GOP Version:* 0x1002D *Date:* Sept 2014

Something like that altering the wording appropriately.


----------



## Naki (May 19, 2015)

Yeah, the only two ways seem to me to be either widening the whole app window (probably not going to happen), OR adding a full new line. 

EDIT: OR, third way! Add the UEFI or BIOS status in the BIOS label tooltip only, without changing the main window text.  And if possible, add the other details there too (GOP driver version).


----------



## W1zzard (May 19, 2015)

Only NVIDIA seems to have GOP version, and I can't find how to read their date.

Not sure what to do yet


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 19, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Only NVIDIA seems to have GOP version, and I can't find how to read their date.
> 
> Not sure what to do yet




AIDA64 does do it? Don't have a nvidia card by hand at work, can't do it. The command does do it... but I cannot find the hex value in the bios. Is it crypted? I will have some spare time will try to crack it... (erase fields form that asus bios and see in which region it is).


```
NVFLASH /v Asus.GTX980.4096.140905.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
Simplified Version For OEM Only

IFR Data Size         : 1748 bytes
IFR CRC32             : D903BF67
IFR Image Size        : 2048 bytes
IFR Image CRC32       : A30AAE34
IFR Subsystem ID      : 1043-8504
Image Size            : 199168 bytes
Version               : 84.04.1F.00.02
~CRC32                : 07252AA7
Image Hash            : 2AF0461F9B8AC3E062A515CC39CDBF1C
OEM String            : NVIDIA
Vendor Name           : NVIDIA Corporation
Product Name          : GM204 Board
Product Revision      : Chip Rev
Device Name(s)        : GeForce GTX 980
Board ID              : E902
PCI ID                : 10DE-13C0
Subsystem ID          : 1043-8504
Hierarchy ID          : Normal Board
Chip SKU              : 400-0
Project               : G401-0000
CDP                   : N/A
Build Date            : 08/26/14
Modification Date     : 09/05/14
UEFI Support          : Yes
UEFI Version          : 0x20005 (Jul 31 2014 @ 18745622 )
UEFI Variant Id       : 0x0000000000000006 ( GM2XX )
UEFI Signer(s)        : Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA 2011
Sign-On Message       : GTX980 VB Ver 84.04.1F.00.AS07
```


----------



## Naki (May 27, 2015)

You cut my BIOS string off in new version? Why??


----------



## W1zzard (May 27, 2015)

oh right .. i wanted to check on that bios string situation .. ah well .. something for next release. tooltip shows full bios string


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Jul 5, 2015)

It will be nice when added Boost frequency field instead of the blank faded Shader field for AMD cards.
AMD cards come with Boost frequencies as well.

Also, it would be nice if you change somehow the Computing part - probably it would be better if you fade the CUDA and PhysX for AMD cards, and rearrange the order with putting the features present on ALL cards first (i.e first DirectCompute, then OpenCL and OpenGL, and then all the others like Mantle, Vulkan, TressFX, PhysX, CUDA).

Thank you!


----------



## Sony Xperia S (Jul 10, 2015)

@W1zzard:

Do you have a feedback for these proposals?

I am asking you because in the current form GPU-Z somehow discriminates all AMD cards and puts them in not equal and bad image.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2015)

The Board ID will be moved to the tooltip which frees up extra space in the BIOS version field


----------

